

Ask HN: Got contacted by a patent broker. Best course of action? - suddenly_legal

Hi HN,<p>So we were getting some traction and suddenly an email from a patent broker with some references to some patent [troll]. The patents they are referencing are pretty general and from years ago when technology that we got traction for and they can be linked to was not remotely possible.<p>No way we can afford buying a patent or go into legal battle. I would not even talk to a lawyer because we are in bootstrapping mode.<p>Am I right that the best way to deal with [patent] troll is to not feed it? Can it backfire?<p>P.S. We are not a software company (if that matters).
======
jeffmould
I would say absolutely talk to an attorney. In my opinion (IANAL) it could
surely backfire and more like explode on you. I also would not talk to them
without an attorney present (do not try to negotiate with them on your own to
save a dollar). Unfortunately in most cases they have the upper hand and know
it and will exploit any chance however big or small of crushing you. That is
how they make their living. A couple hundred dollars to get an attorney's
opinion could save you thousands down the road.

~~~
suddenly_legal
Thank you! I wonder now how much time we have to lay low..

~~~
charlesdm
Probably a day or two, if you don't get back to them.

Talk to a lawyer - best investment you'll make. Best case, they go away. Worst
case, you get sued.

In case you haven't dealt with lawyers before, you want a lawyer specialised
in patent law who also has litigation experience. :-)

~~~
suddenly_legal
Thank you! One addition - they found us via landing page actually. So they are
essentially dealing with a prelaunch startup.

